# función tercer cable ventilador 24Vcc



## ecotronico (Ago 13, 2014)

Hola a todos:

mi problema es el siguiente, tengo un ventilador de 24Vcc que venía en un variador de frecuencia y que tiene tres (3) cables:
rojo = +24Vcc
negro= 0V
amarillo=?
busqué información acerca de qué señal es el tercer cable y podrían ser dos tipos: velocidad de rotación ó ventilador parado (falla).

actualmente el ventilador funcionaba y estaba intentando ver con osciloscopio cual señal en el tercer cable sería más correcta. paso a detallar:

con un variac y un puente rectificador alimenté gradualmente de 0 a +24V entre los cables rojo y negro. entonces el ventilador giraba y el cable amarillo variaba la tensión según la fuente de alimentación también variaba (con 24V el amarilo daba 5V aproximadamente).

después apagué y dejé el ventilador parado y alimenté nuevamente de 0 hasta +24V, entonces el cable amarillo nuevamente variaba la tensión acorde la tensión de alimentación variaba.

finalmente aumenté tanto la tensión de alimentción (unos 35V), que el motor paró de funcionar.
aquí explico que de todos modos la idea es comprar uno nuevo dado el tiempo de uso.

aproveché de repetir nuevamente las pruebas (alimenté de 0 a 24V) y ahora el cable amarillo no genera señal.

entonces quería comprobar con ustedes si realmente es una señal  de falla del ventilador, para así poder cotizar otro similar.

gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 13, 2014)

Que yo sepa es una señal de control por pulsos.


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 13, 2014)

entonces realmente sería una realimentación para controlar velocidad? si así fuera, con ventilador trabado no debería generar tensión.

o simplemente una realimentación de falla?


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 13, 2014)

metalmetropolis dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> mi problema es el siguiente, tengo un ventilador de 24Vcc que venía en un variador de frecuencia y que tiene tres (3) cables:
> rojo = +24Vcc
> ...




Hola...Es increíble lo que se puede encontrar en Googe colocando solo el modelo del ventilador AFB1214SHE ...el cable amarillo supongo que seria para el "tacómetro" ya fenecido por las pruebas.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 13, 2014)

sí ricbevi, la hoja de datos la tengo y solamente se refiere al ventilador "comercial" el cual tiene dos cables solamente.

el ventilador que tengo fue fabricado por la Delta exclusivamente para aquel modelo de Convertidor de frecuencia (Danfoss), y por eso necesitaba saber la señal del tercer cable, para pedir el reemplazo equivalente.

repito: si fuera tacómetro, con el ventilador parado y energizado a 24Vcc el cable amarillo no debería tener tensión, y sí tenía 5Vcc.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2014)

Puede ser que los pulsos del tacómetro den esa medición ?

Comparaste con ventiladores de PC ?


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 13, 2014)

Hola dosmetros, la verdad nunca trabajé con estos ventiladores.
por eso quiero tener certeza de qué señal es este ventilador.

otra manera de descubrir era revisando el manual del variador de frecuencia para ver si tiene algún parámetro que monitore la velocidad del ventilador, pero está sin display.

cómo compruebas un ventilador de PC de tres cables ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2014)

Primero fijate si es de 5 o de 12 V 

Conectás rojo y negro y amarillo mide , lo mismo !


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 13, 2014)

ok dosmetros, continuaré mañana.

para no desmontar el PC buscaré otro ventilador parecido por ahí y les cuento.

gracias a todos por su ayuda y disposición.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 13, 2014)

metalmetropolis dijo:


> sí ricbevi, la hoja de datos la tengo y solamente se refiere al ventilador "comercial" el cual tiene dos cables solamente.
> 
> el ventilador que tengo fue fabricado por la Delta exclusivamente para aquel modelo de Convertidor de frecuencia (Danfoss), y por eso necesitaba saber la señal del tercer cable, para pedir el reemplazo equivalente.
> 
> repito: si fuera tacómetro, con el ventilador parado y energizado a 24Vcc el cable amarillo no debería tener tensión, y sí tenía 5Vcc.



Por lo general y los que son de mí conocimiento, la salida de señal para el tacómetro(así como para la conmutación electrónica de los campos), están provistas por un sensor de efecto Hall; el cual cambia su salida dependiendo de la posición del polo de los imanes permanentes, dentro del ventilador y con respecto a su posición. No hay un tacómetro dentro del ventilador si no el sensor que es indispensable para el funcionamiento. Puede tener cualquier tensión dentro de los niveles que trabaje de acuerdo a su posición relativa aunque el ventilador se encuentre parado y alimentado.
Ric.


----------



## opamp (Ago 13, 2014)

Lo tomo como indicador de RPM(contando los impulsos) y como indicador de carga midiendo el voltaje de los impulsos que aumenta al aumentar la carga.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Ago 13, 2014)

El cable amarillo, según lo que he leído en datasheet de ventiladores, suele ser control por PWM, señal analógica o simplemente está de adorno, como los pines NC en los circuitos integrados.

Sin querer le había desconectado el cable de "signal" que es el amarillo, gris, blanco... y giraba pero muyyy poco, ya conectado funcionaba OK. Aclaro, lo desconectaba de mi laptop.

Salu2!


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 14, 2014)

Hola nuevamente.

Mi curiosidad me llevo a hacer lo mismo que hacía cuando niño: desmontar todo.
Así que tomé un ventilador similar que venía en otro Variador de frecuencia de otra marca (WEG).
marca ventilador: delta / modelo: FFB1224EHE
encontré dos: uno que funcionaba y el otro no... lógico que desarme el que no giraba.

Me impresioné al ver que dentro hay un circuito montado, con CI y componentes SMD.
Esto comprueba que el tercer cable es como mínimo para control PWM. Digo como mínimo, porque tal vez realiza múltiples funciones.
Claramente el fabricante los monta a pedido.

Así que el tercer cable es para dicho control, no hay más dudas.
Gracias a todos por su ayuda, pues ahora tendré total seguridad a la hora de reemplazar el ventilador. 

Les dejo las fotos para compartirlas.

PD:
EL integrado grande es un LM339DG
El integrado menor dice:  6406 (en letra grande) y dice 9V62 (en letra pequeña)
Los dos transistores son: MJ15032G
Hay 2 pares diodos que no me di tiempo de sacarlos para ver la descripción.
En la parte trasera de las aspas hay unos círculos de plástico, claramente son para el sensor de velocidad (tacómetro electrónico). Noten que uno de esos círculos está más profundo que los demás.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 15, 2014)

NEGRO: (-)
AMARILLO: sensor RPM (out)
AZUL: Control PWM (in)
ROJO: (+)


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 16, 2014)

Buen dia el cable amarillo es usado en los VFD para indicar que el ventilador esta en falla, por lo general la señal siempre debe de estar presente (logica segura) y como dicen lineas arribas al frenarse el ventilador el consumo se incrementa un poco, y la salida en el cable amarillo cambia su estado a "0", importante resaltar que NO TODOS LOS VARIADORES usan esta señal, yo he visto que Yaskawa, Siemens, ABB, Control Tecniques y Danffoss la integran a la lógica de proteccion del variador, pero en los equipos chinos que se caracterizan por ser baratos y desechables no lo se, seria revisar en detalle si en el variador la señal del cable amarillo va hacia a algun lado!


Saludos


----------

